# Anyone tried Active Shielded Interconnects?



## alleyezon_d

I just recently learned that such a thing existed and am quite curious to see if anyone has any experience with them, and whether it was a positive one.


----------



## Jon L

Well, they are more properly called dielectric-biasing. Some people will instantly go ballistic and start ranting against it. They would be partially right b/c it really is not that big a deal. 

 IME, they do change the sound, often seeming "better" initially. My tastes run more with minimal shielding, passive or "active, and minimal dielectric. Throwing on a bunch of thick teflon dielectric right on the conductor, then applying voltage to the dielectric often does more harm than good. 

 Having said that, properly-done "active" cables tend to give you a jet-black silky ink type of background, very smooth sound, deeper bass, and lots of great soundstaging. The downside IMO is some of the sparkle, life, and bite of music is smoothed over, but I know many people who love that kind of sound.


----------



## chesebert

I am all for BNC type connector and vacuum dielectric..non of this biasing crap to deal with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but those 2 combo will cost you dearly


----------



## chesebert

k I am pissed my 'veryevil' smile didn't come out


----------



## skullguise

I'll echo Jon's comments to a T. I have played with biased-shield cables before, mostly from Tom @ Aural Thrills. His have always been great sounding cables for the $, and his latest active models are his best ever.

 I haven't heard the Audioquest (though I tend to think they're overpriced), nor the older Audio Magic biased cables.

 Some of the "smoothing over" Jon mentions is lessened to the point that it doesn't bother me at all with the new AT designs (his older cables had more of it, and while great otherwise, could bother people with that smoothness). 

 There still may be the last bit of sparkly air missing (I'm still waiting for my cables to fully burn in, so jury is out), but almost everything else is just great with these.

 Bottom line, they work very well in my system. I tend to think simpler is sometimes better; unshielded w/no or minimal diaelectric if you can do it, but if not, the actives - at least from AT - are worth looking into.


----------



## alleyezon_d

I have been to the aural thrills website, and those were the ones I was looking at. How do I tell which are the newer and older models? The site was very sparse in terms of specific cable information. If you could enlighten me a little on your experience with aural thrills cables, skullguise, that would be much appreciated.


----------



## nick20

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *alleyezon_d* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have been to the aural thrills website, and those were the ones I was looking at. How do I tell which are the newer and older models? The site was very sparse in terms of specific cable information. If you could enlighten me a little on your experience with aural thrills cables, skullguise, that would be much appreciated._

 



 Look for his eBay store.. things are like 1/3 of what they cost on his website...


----------



## skullguise

Hi,

 Yes, eBay and Audiogon are cheaper than "list" price.

 I'd suggest popping Tom an email, you can mention my name (Todd). But as a synopsis, his active cables have fallen generally into 2 phases:

 - Direct Voltage (older) - either with battery or with a wall-wart supply, diretc DC voltage is applied to the cable to bias it

 - "Amp'd Voltage" (newer) - bad term on my part, but bottom line, what amounts to in essence an amplifier to bias the cable [I could be wrong on this, Tom can provide more details]

 The newer versions definitely sound better, alleviating some of the smoothness the older versions had, while not getting harsh. Tom sent me a prototype to play with, which was a tube-powered amp/driver. Was a bit too bright, but he had ideas on how to fix that. [EDIT: the ACS pic on the web site is the type he sent me originally]

 In the meantime, he sent me an opamp-based amp/driver cable. This to me is a winner. So far, it has given me some of the best combinations of things hi-fi, while still letting the music shine through.

 Hope this helps a little. Definitely check out the ads on ebay and Audiogon for more info, and ping Tom as well.


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jon L* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Having said that, properly-done "active" cables tend to give you a jet-black silky ink type of background, very smooth sound, deeper bass, and lots of great soundstaging. The downside IMO is some of the sparkle, life, and bite of music is smoothed over, but I know many people who love that kind of sound._

 

This is what I get with Synergistic Research Alpha Sterling X2 interconnects - very black blackground giving a very low noise floor but some of the sparkles in the music is dimmed. But it gives you a sense of improved of resolving power than can only be matched by much more expensive cables. I heard that the more expensive models from SR compensates for this, but this is just out of my reach at that time.

 F. Lo


----------



## Jon L

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fkclo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is what I get with Synergistic Research Alpha Sterling X2 interconnects - very black blackground giving a very low noise floor but some of the sparkles in the music is dimmed. But it gives you a sense of improved of resolving power than can only be matched by much more expensive cables. I heard that the more expensive models from SR compensates for this, but this is just out of my reach at that time.

 F. Lo_

 






 Not surprisingly, Synergistic is now offering a shield driver that uses WE vacuum tubes. Also not surprisingly, it will be many, many thousands of $.






 Frankly, for that kind of money, I'd rather use a true "active" cable like Harmonic Tech Cyberlights that uses photon transmitter/receiver for signal transfer. In a direct A-B comparison of Cyberlights vs. something like Audioquest Sky "active shield" cable, I prefer the sound of Cyberlights, which while not perfect, do sound quite special compared to metal-conductor cables.


----------



## milkpowder

The Cyberlight series is pretty incredible stuff. Do they have battery power built or do you either connect to mains or buy their expensive battery pack?

 I wonder how these "active" cables sound without their bias switched on.


----------



## skullguise

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wonder how these "active" cables sound without their bias switched on._

 

I can only speak for the Aural Thrills, but I seemed to find the whole blackness thing definitely improved with the power connected. Music coming from silence...something I find Ray Samuels amps do very well.

 Also, some bass and soundstage improvement as well, though that may be more subjective and the difference minor.


----------



## nick20

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skullguise* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I can only speak for the Aural Thrills, but I seemed to find the whole blackness thing definitely improved with the power connected. Music coming from silence...something I find Ray Samuels amps do very well.

 Also, some bass and soundstage improvement as well, though that may be more subjective and the difference minor._

 



 Which Aural Thrills cables are you talking about? I must have missed it..


----------



## skullguise

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nick20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Which Aural Thrills cables are you talking about? I must have missed it.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I've owned in the past a battery powered Silver Active, and wall-wart powered Gold and Palladium Active. I remember more about the Palladium, as I had that the longest, but I do remember the background noise being less with the power plugged in.

 I currently own his opamp-based active cable, and I sense the same thing here, though actually to a lesser degree than I remember with the Palladium (IE, the cable, even by itself, is pretty quiet and open).


----------



## milkpowder

I've never had a problem with "noise" in my system so naturally, I don't quite grasp the concept of a blacker background. While all cables aren't created equal, shouldn't most high quality/boutique cables with some form of noise rejection (eg Litz or other braiding technique, balanced, metal foil/mesh shielding, etc) have a "black background" already?


----------



## Jon L

Naturally, a review of Synergistic active cables has been released. Adjust your seatbelts, place your grain of salt by the table, and enjoy the fun read 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





6moons audio reviews: Synergistic Research Tesla Series vs. Ensemble, Furutech, Skywire & Townshend


----------



## milkpowder

Check out those Singlepowers!


----------



## dvw

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jon L* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 Frankly, for that kind of money, I'd rather use a true "active" cable like Harmonic Tech Cyberlights that uses photon transmitter/receiver for signal transfer. In a direct A-B comparison of Cyberlights vs. something like Audioquest Sky "active shield" cable, I prefer the sound of Cyberlights, which while not perfect, do sound quite special compared to metal-conductor cables._

 

As I recalled, Cyberlight has caused some controversy when it first came out. While some reviews praised it, it actually measured very poorly. Lots of noise, limited bandwidth, intermodulation etc. Stereophile (I think John Atkinson) actually called it a broken product.

 I don't remember all the detail. I think it has a cutoff of something like 16 KHz because of the electrical to optical conversion.


----------



## blubliss

My Enigma is coming this week and then we'll see if the magic is real. I'll be plugging in the Synergisitcs. I know Jay who did that Synergistic review and he is a great guy.


----------



## dvw

Well, my memory failed me. A search of Stereophile I found the article.

Stereophile: Harmonic Technology CyberLight Wave & P2A interconnects

 It just have a very large distortion starting at about 16 KHz and a large bump at the low frequency. The average THD is about 1%. And John Atkinson did call it broken, but he also said it is acceptable to the casual users.


----------



## Jon L

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blubliss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My Enigma is coming this week and then we'll see if the magic is real. I'll be plugging in the Synergisitcs. I know Jay who did that Synergistic review and he is a great guy._

 

You have the Teslas already? The Enigma sure *looks* great, but I would hate to pay for those Mercury Vapor rectifier replacements 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Do let us know how it goes, though.








  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dvw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, my memory failed me. A search of Stereophile I found the article.

Stereophile: Harmonic Technology CyberLight Wave & P2A interconnects

 It just have a very large distortion starting at about 16 KHz and a large bump at the low frequency. The average THD is about 1%. And John Atkinson did call it broken, but he also said it is acceptable to the casual users._

 

Yeah, I know about the measurements. Luckily, I don't listen to measurements. What I hear is very similar to what Mikey Fremer actually said about their sound:

 "The most fabulous sound
 ...

 If you hear what I heard, for the first time in your life you'll hear no cables whatsoever. When you switch back to any brand of metal conductors, you'll know you're hearing cables—because what's transmitted via CyberLight will be the most gloriously open, coherent, delicate, extended, transparent, pristine sound you've ever heard from your system—at least if you hear what I heard.

 There was a delicacy and purity to high-frequency transients that was immediate and unmistakable. By comparison, going back to regular cables made everything sound bright or dull or spotlit or hard, depending. The CyberLights produced an effortlessness and a pulse-like coherence that was more "musical" than anything else I've experienced while listening to recorded music. The bass was ultratight and round and "right," and the harmonic balance and overall musical decay were more natural and believable than I'd ever heard from any stereo system."


----------



## alleyezon_d

skullguise could you please tell me more about your impressions on the wal wart powered palladium AT cables? Those seem quite intriguing to me and should be some what affordable.


----------



## tom hankins

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Check out those Singlepowers!_

 


 Mikhail is the one who designed and is building the Enigma box for the SR cables. I am having the same tubes (WE323A rectifier, and the Noble and Mercury gas tubes for the voltage) built as an outboard PS for my maxed Maestro XLR preamp. Pretty much same design as the Enigma. You can adjust the voltage between the two tubes to your liking. I would like to hear the SR cables with that box. But $$$$ are out of my league.
 I use the Skys in my system now and have been very happy with them and the Mont Blanc speaker cables.


----------



## blubliss

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jon L* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You have the Teslas already? The Enigma sure *looks* great, but I would hate to pay for those Mercury Vapor rectifier replacements 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Do let us know how it goes, though.




_

 

Yes, I already have some Teslas (see profile). But, no SDS yet. Coming this week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## skullguise

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *alleyezon_d* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_skullguise could you please tell me more about your impressions on the wal wart powered palladium AT cables? Those seem quite intriguing to me and should be some what affordable._

 

Hi (and thanks for the PM, wasn't paying attention to this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

 It's been a little while, but here's some thoughts. I had gone from the Active Gold to the Active Palladium, biught for a (geat deal) $125 here on head-Fi.

 The Palladium had a very good topto bottom balance, with smooth, fine detail, and a spacious soundstage. Where the gold had a smooth "sheen" in the uppermids and lower highs, the Palladiums lessened that. The sheen I mention was not a sibilant sheen like one might hear with some silver cables, it was definitely smooth and easy to listen to.

 Where the new cables still beat out the Active palladium is in the dynamics and lessening or elimination of that smoothness Jon L mentioned in his early post. By no means was the Palladium bad, but based on memory, it would be noticable if you had them side by side with the new.

 The strengths you sometimes read about Palladium wire were there: nice level of detail without any harshness, less of that copper or gold warmth that is pleasing but still less accurate.

 Adding the Active Biasing likely enhanced the soundstage and blackness/quietness, but I didn't have their regular Palladium wire toc ompare.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpoweder* 
_I've never had a problem with "noise" in my system so naturally, I don't quite grasp the concept of a blacker background. While all cables aren't created equal, shouldn't most high quality/boutique cables with some form of noise rejection (eg Litz or other braiding technique, balanced, metal foil/mesh shielding, etc) have a "black background" already?_

 

This is a very good question. I know that I have some EMI/RFI issues, and maybe that's part of it - I've used ERS paper with some good apparent results. Some cables probably aren't as well shielded as others, too.
 Not sure overall, but it seemed to make an audible difference to me.....


----------



## trinhsman

I have a set of Aural Thrills that I recently got.  I replaced Morrow MA 5's with the Aural Thrills cable.  First impressions:  Larger soundstage, better placement of instruments, (bongo drums you can actually hear the slight left to right of the drums), bass about the same, mid range much more detail.  highs also about the same, but seem just a bit better.  I have had them in the system for about 25 hours.  I am now burning them in for the next 4 days on a repeat cycle on my cd player.  If what Tom says is true, I am only going to get more and more happy.  All in all, I like them very much.  Morrow's are great, but based on what these are doing so far, I may end up selling a couple of my Morrows.


----------



## pataburd

Bumping this old thread.
 Auditioned a pair of AT BCS Active ICs with Teflon Silver upgrade over the last few months.
  
Pluses:
 Quiet
 Large 3-D soundstage
 Excellent spatial separation
  
Minuses:
 Inadequate dynamic texture/contrast
 Missing tonal body, warmth and color
  
 In short, and after a brief period of my being enamored with the BCS' novelty, they sounded ultimately just a touch cold, flat and unmusical compared to my Neotech UPOCC copper ICs and SoundSilver Trilogy ICs.  They simply did not deliver the subtle tonal and dynamic details that make listening to music--for me--ultimately worthwhile.
  
 Perhaps if I had gone further up the product line [to the tube-powered cable] I may have hit paydirt, but the price [$699] made me think better of it.


----------



## THAY BRAN

Yes currently using Synergistic Research Designer Reference (x2)
 Blacker background , more low level detail and control with Huge soundstage


----------



## pataburd

A heads-up to anyone who might be doing business with Aural Thrills.  I am having a very difficult time getting my refund back, given AT's stated policy:
  
"I am so sure that you will love this cable that I am offering a 60 day, no questions asked return policy on this item. I am that sure."
  
 No questions are being asked, but then again--after three polite requests from me for a $222 refund after returning the cable--no money has been sent, either.  
  
 I was considering possibly trying the tube driven AT interconnects in the future.  But after this I may not be doing any further business with AT.
  
*CAVEAT EMPTOR*


----------

